# [Review] Das Cooler Master B500v2 im Chromatest!



## _chiller_ (14. November 2014)

[font='Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif']*Das Cooler Master B500v2 im Chromatest!*​
Autor: _chiller_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auf meiner Suche nach viel Netzteil für wenig Geld bin ich bislang auf viele fragwürdige Produkte gestoßen, einzig das Xilence Performance A konnte in meinen Tests überzeugen. Heute möchte ich mir einmal einen weiteren vielversprechenden Kandidaten anschauen.*​*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:*

*1. Intro*
*2. Spezifikationen und Features*
*3. Äußeres, Lieferumfang und Kabelausstattung*
*4. Die Technik im Detail*
*5. Testumgebung*
*6. Effizienz, PFC und Ripple-Noise*
*7. Spannungsregulation*
*8. Lautstärke*
*9. Fazit*​
Auf meiner Suche abseits der üblich getesteten Netzteile bin ich schon auf einige Produkte gestoßen, die bei einem genaueren Hinsehen völlig versagten. Zuletzt musste ich zum Tacens Radix Eco II 600W ein vernichtendes Urteil fällen. Auch weitere zweifelhafte Produkte von MS-Tech, Xilence oder einem No-Name Hersteller konnten nicht überzeugen. Die einzige Ausnahme markiert aktuell das Xilence Performance A 530 Watt, welches einen erstaunlich guten Eindruck in meinem Test hinterließ.

Heute möchte ich mir einmal einen passenden Konkurrenten für das letztgenannte Netzteil anschauen, das Cooler Master B500 in der Version 2. Es bedurfte einiger Überredungskunst damit ich dieses Netzteil zum Testen bekam, denn eigentlich waren für dieses Modell gar keine Testmuster vorgesehen. Für mich machte man jedoch eine Ausnahme und so dürft ihr nun das erste Review zu diesem Netzteil lesen  Das B500v2 wird aktuell für etwa 36 Euro angeboten und liegt daher auf dem Preisniveau des Performance A 530W. Für den Test bin ich zu Enermax nach Hamburg gefahren und habe das Netzteil an der Chroma getestet. Kann sich das Netzteil von Cooler Master durchsetzen oder muss ich ein weiteres schlechtes Gesamtergebnis notieren? Das möchte ich heute einmal herausfinden!​*2. Spezifikationen und Features*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Produktverpackung des B500v2 fällt sehr klein aus, es könnte sich auch um eine Verpackung für ein SFX-Netzteil handeln. Schon auf der Vorderseite des Kartons werden einige Features genannt, beispielsweise soll das Netzteil die volle Leistung liefern - dies ist leider nicht üblich in dieser Preisklasse. Ganze drei Jahre Herstellergarantie verspricht Cooler Master, zudem soll die Effizienz bis zu 85 Prozent betragen. Dank der Chroma werde ich diesen Wert natürlich nachprüfen. Alle weiteren technischen Daten hat Cooler Master in einer übersichtlichen Tabelle angeordnet:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erfreulich sind die versprochenen Schutzschaltungen, selbst OCP und OTP fehlen nicht in der Liste. Einzig UVP wurde nicht aufgelistet, sollte jedoch integriert sein. Erfreulich sind auch die beiden 8 Pin-Anschlüsse für Grafikkarten, in dieser Preis- und Leistungsklasse ist dies alles andere als üblich. Damit eignet sich das B500v2 grundsätzlich schon einmal für aktuelle Gaming-PCs mit einer großen Grafikkarte. 

Zu den Schutzschaltungen gebe ich eine kurze Definition:
OCP = Überstromschutz
OVP = Überspannungsschutz
UVP = Unterspannungsschutz
SCP = Kurzschlusssicherung
OTP = Überhitzungsschutz
OPP = Überlastschutz​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger B500 verfügt die zweite Version statt zwei 12 Volt-Rails nur noch über eine Single-Rail. Bei der Ausstattung an Schutzschaltungen und der angegebenen 38 Ampere sollte es jedoch keinen Grund zur Besorgnis geben. Von den 500 Watt Gesamtlast können 456 Watt auf der 12 Volt-Rail bereit gestellt werden. Dies stellt einen durchschnittlichen Wert dar, das B500v2 eignet sich jedoch problemlos für die Anforderungen moderner Systeme.​*3. Äußeres, Lieferumfang und Kabelaustattung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lieferumfang fällt mit einem Kaltgerätestecker, Gehäuseschrauben und einer Bedienungsanleitung zweckmäßig aus. Über ein paar Kabelbinder würden sich Kunden jedoch auch noch freuen, diese befinden sich jedoch nicht im Lieferumfang.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das B500v2 präsentiert sich in einem unauffälligen Gehäuse, welches über einen 120 mm-Lüfter verfügt und nur 14 Zentimeter lang ist. Das Gehäuse kennen wir zum Beispiel vom Inter-Tech Energon oder dem Xilence Redwing, mit dem unser Testkandidat rein technisch jedoch nichts zu tun hat. Gespart wurde auch am Kabelsleeve, nur das ATX- und das CPU-Kabel besitzen einen einigermaßen blickdichten Sleeve. In dieser Preisklasse sind jedoch keine großen Sprünge zu erwarten, beim Performance A von Xilence besaß beispielsweise nur das ATX-Kabel einen Sleeve.​
*Die Kabelstränge im Detail:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowohl von der Anzahl der Anschlüsse, als auch von den Kabellängen gibt es wenig zu kritisieren. Insbesondere das lange CPU-Kabel ist positiv hervor zu heben, zudem sind auch Perihperieanschlüsse in einem ordentlichen Umfang vorhanden, letztere könnten aber noch über etwas längere Kabel verfügen.​*4. Die Technik im Detail*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Kommen wir nun zum spannendsten Teil dieses Reviews, der Technik. Vorab aber eine Warnung:
*Nicht nachmachen! Ihr begebt euch in Lebensgefahr wenn ihr ein Netzteil aufschraubt, desweiteren geht die Garantie verloren!*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Elektronik des Cooler Master B500 v2 wird von CWT zugeliefert. Die Plattform haben wir bereits in ähnlicher Form beim G450M und beim Enermax Triathlor Bulk gesehen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Eingangsfilterung fällt mit insgesamt zwei X- und vier Y-Kondensatoren, drei Spulen, einer Schmelzsicherung umfangreich aus. Auch ein MOV als passiver Überspannungsschutz wurde integriert. Die Gleichrichterbrücke muss ohne einen Kühlkörper auskommen, die PFC-Spule wurde jedoch ordentlich verpackt. Hinter dieser befindet sich der Primärkondensator, welcher von JunFu (LG-Serie) zugeliefert wird und folgende Daten aufweist: 330 Mikrofarad Kapazität, 400 Volt, 85°C. An den Trafos finde ich zudem noch weitere Kondensatoren von JunFu (WG-Serie) vor.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Sekundärseite finde ich eine bunte Mischung an Kondensatoren vor: Sowohl CapXon (KF, KH), als auch SamXon (GF) und JunFu (WL) finden sich dort wieder. Insbesondere zu den Kondensatoren von SamXon finde ich einige Bilder und Berichte über defekte Modelle, bei der Auswahl lässt mich daher nur die Herstellergarantie von drei Jahren gnädig stimmen. Nicht gespart wurde an den Schutzschaltungen: Als Protection-IC kommt ein Sitronix ST9S429-PG14 zum Einsatz. Dieser ist baugleich mit dem Unisonic S3515 und stellt die Schutzschaltungen OVP, UVP und OCP auf 3,3V, 5V und zwei 12V Rails bereit. Das Netzteil schaltete im Test daher frühzeitig und zuverlässig ab:​
3,3 Volt-Schiene: Abschaltung bei 32 Ampere (Spannung 3,245 Volt)
5 Volt-Schiene: Abschaltung bei 32 Ampere (Spannung: 4,605 Volt)
12 Volt-Schiene: Abschaltung bei 48 Ampere (Spannung: 11,24 Volt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lötqualität des PCB ist fehlerfrei, zudem verfügt das Netzteil tatsächlich über eine 12 Volt-Rail.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Lüfter wurde ein eher preiswertes Modell von Yate-Loon verbaut, zudem bedeckt eine Luftleitfolie einen größeren Teil der Oberfläche. Diese ist zwar förderlich für den Luftstrom, wirkt sich jedoch negativ auf die Lautstärke aus.

Insgesamt fällt die technische Analyse eher mäßig aus. Erfreulich sind die tatsächlich integrierten Schutzschaltungen und die fehlerfreie Qualität, die Auswahl der Kondensatoren sorgt jedoch eher nicht für erfreute Gesichter.​*5. Testumgebung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Gegensatz zu meinen früheren Tests setze ich diesmal auf ein professionelles Testequipment. Hierbei bin nach Hamburg zur Coolergiant Computers Handels GmbH gefahren, die ihr sicherlich unter dem Namen Enermax kennt. Die Chroma inklusive Oszilloskop bietet mir einen Blick auf die Effizienz, Ripple-Noise Werte, Leistungsfaktorkorrektur und die Spannungsregulation. Die getesteten Netzteile kann ich somit fast beliebig auslasten. Eine Lasttabelle findet ihr zu Beginn jedes Praxistests vor. Bedenken bezüglich meiner Unabhängigkeit in meinen Reviews kann ich widerlegen, denn ich habe sämtliche Messungen persönlich vorgenommen und ermittelt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da die Chroma sehr laut ist, fallen Lautstärkemessungen flach. Ich greife hierbei auf mein bewährtes System zurück. Hierbei habe ich 5 Lastszenarios generiert: 
Szenario 1: Gesamtsystem im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 80 W)
Szenario 2: Prime95, Grafikkarte im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 175 W)
Szenario 3: Furmark, Voltage des Grafikchips bei 950 mv, Chiptakt gedrosselt auf 500 MHz (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 270 W)
Szenario 4: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 950 mv (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 360 W)
Szenario 5: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1013 mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 450 W)

Die einzelnen Werte wurden entnommen, nachdem sich die Temperaturen der Komponenten einpendelten. Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit Hilfe eines *Voltcraft SL-100* durchgeführt. Dabei wurde das Netzteil bestmöglich vom restlichen System getrennt. Das Schallpegel-Messgerät wurde in einem Abstand von 50 cm vom Lüfter positioniert.​*6. Effizienz, PFC und Ripple-Noise*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Für das Cooler Master B500v2 habe ich folgende Lasttabelle geplant:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*I. Effizienz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinsichtlich der Effizienz setzt das B500v2 keine Bestwerte, immerhin konnte ich aber die versprochenen 85 Prozent Effizienz übertreffen. Zu hoch auslasten sollte man das Netzteil jedoch nicht, denn dann lässt die Effizienz spürbar nach.​*II. Leistungsfaktorkorrektur (PFC)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Leistungsfaktorkorrektur ist erstaunlich gut, schon bei 50% Auslastung konnte ich den Wert von 0,99 übertreffen.​*III. Ripple-Noise*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch bei der Restwelligkeit gibt es keinerlei Probleme, auch wenn die Werte je nach Auslastung schwanken. Alle Rails bleiben jedoch weit innerhalb der ATX-Norm.​*7. Spannungsregulation*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cooler Master versprach auf der Produktverpackung, dass die volle Leistung des Netzteils abgerufen werden kann. In meinem Test blieben alle Spannungen selbst bei 20 Prozent überlast noch innerhalb der Norm, einzig im Crossload sackte die 12 Volt-Rail auf 11,191 Volt ab. Wer das Netzteil jedoch gleichmäßig auslastet, wird keinerlei Probleme mit der Spannungsregulation bekommen.​*8. Lautstärke*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Ganz wichtig ist bei Netzteilen natürlich die Lautstärke. Bevor hier Fragen auftauchen wie ein PC denn ohne Netzteil betrieben werden kann: Ich habe hier das semipassive Seasonic 860W Platinum genommen und so weit wie möglich vom Schallpegel-Messgerät gelegt. Auch wenn der Lüfter in höheren Belastungen minimal aufdreht, sollte er vom restlichen System übertönt worden sein. Vorab eine kleine Definition zur besseren Einordnung:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rein von der Lautstärke schlägt sich das Cooler Master B500v2 ordentlich. Bei geringer Belastung ist der Lüfter leicht hörbar, dieser brummt etwas. Das Geräusch ist keinesfalls als störend einzustufen, Silent-Fanatiker werden jedoch nicht glücklich. Das Xilence Performance A bleibt bei geringer Belastung etwas leiser, ab mittlerer Last wendet sich jedoch das Blatt: Währen der Lüfter des Performance A schon deutlich auf sich aufmerksam macht, bleibt das B500v2 erfreulich leise und kann selbst das höherwertigere G450M übertreffen. Einzig bei sehr hoher Belastung dreht der Lüfter auf, das Netzteil sollte dann schon aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus zu hören sein. Die Lautstärke in Szenario 5 habe ich einmal mit meiner Kamera aufgenommen:​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tepXWfTilok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*9. Fazit*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Nach dem umfangreichen Test wird es nun Zeit ein Fazit zu ziehen. Die Befürchtung eine weitere Niete in dieser Preisklasse gezogen zu haben bewahrheitete sich zum Glück nicht. Das Cooler Master B500 v2 hinterließ einen erstaunlich guten Eindruck.

Schon auf der winzigen Produktverpackung wurde mit einer Herstellergarantie von drei Jahren und der Effizienz von 85 Prozent geworben. Auch die Auswahl an Schutzschaltungen und Anschlüssen ließ gutes hoffen. Der Lieferumfang fiel eher zweckmäßig aus und auch beim Äußeren musste Cooler Master den Rotstift ansetzen, denn nur wenige Kabel besitzen einen eigenen Sleeve. Rein von den Anschlüssen und der Länge der Kabel gab es wenig zu kritisieren, das B500 v2 präsentiert sich dort auf Klassenniveau. Etwas kritischer fiel mein Urteil bei der technischen Analyse aus. Zwar war die allgemeine Qualität einwandfrei, die sehr günstigen Kondensatoren sehe ich jedoch eher kritisch. 

Im Chromatest machte das Netzteil eine hervorragende Figur, denn es gab kaum etwas zu kritisieren. Die versprochene Effizienz wurde übertroffen und die Restwelligkeit präsentierte sich auf einem guten Niveau. Die Spannungsregulation zeigte nur im Crossload Schwächen. Die Lautstärke des Lüfters bliebt erstaunlich moderat, das gleich teure Xilence Performance A konnte in dieser Disziplin deutlich geschlagen werden.

Insgesamt konnte das Cooler Master B500 v2 überzeugen, denn echte Schwachpunkte finden sich kaum. Im Vergleich mit dem Xilence Performance A präsentiert es sich auf Augenhöhe, wobei letzteres über die etwas bessere Technik verfügt, jedoch lauter ist. Für einen Preis von nur 36 Euro ist das B500 v2 ein gutes Angebot, ich kann das Netzteil daher mit einem guten Gewissen empfehlen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Cooler Master B500 v2 bekommt drei von fünf Sternen, sowie den Preis-/Leistungsrüssel in Bronze von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## _chiller_ (14. November 2014)

So das Review ist online, viel Spass beim Lesen! Sind die Bilder sichtbar?


----------



## beren2707 (14. November 2014)

Wird alles richtig angezeigt.  Danke für den Test, scheint für die Sparfuchs- und W/€-Fraktion durchaus interessant zu sein.


----------



## poiu (14. November 2014)

Ja die B Serie ist überrasched gut hab durch Zufall einige an der Chroma davon gesehen


----------



## tsd560ti (14. November 2014)

Sieht nach nem ganz netten Netzteil aus, aber die Kondensatoren sind ja leider mal wieder eher aus der BWL-Abteilung


----------



## FrozenPie (14. November 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Sieht nach nem ganz netten Netzteil aus, aber die Kondensatoren sind ja leider mal wieder eher aus der BWL-Abteilung


 
Dann wäre der Primärcap aber aus dem Hause Nippon o.ä. 

Super Review _chiller_, vor allem mit Chroma


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2014)

Auch CWT muss sparen. 

Bei dem Netzteil wünsche ich mir persönlich mal ein Langzeittest.
Mal sehen was eher kaputt geht: Der Lüfter oder die Caps.


----------



## FrozenPie (14. November 2014)

@_chiller_
Dein Review hat es übrigens in nur 3 1/2 Stunden auf die Main geschafft. Neuer Rekord 
Cooler Master B500 ver.2 im PCGHX-Test: 500-Watt-Netzteil für 40 Euro - ein gutes Geschäft?


----------



## n3rd (14. November 2014)

Mal wieder der chill0r! Super Test... Besten Dank und weiter so!

@Threshie: Ich behaupte mal die Caps.


----------



## FrozenPie (14. November 2014)

n3rd schrieb:


> @Threshie: Ich behaupte mal die Caps.


 
Die Yate Loon Lüfter, die ich kenne, haben sich meistens nach nicht mal zwei Jahren festgefressen 
Den Caps traue ich bis zu drei Jahre zu aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## _chiller_ (14. November 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> @_chiller_
> Dein Review hat es übrigens in nur 3 1/2 Stunden auf die Main geschafft. Neuer Rekord
> Cooler Master B500 ver.2 im PCGHX-Test: 500-Watt-Netzteil für 40 Euro - ein gutes Geschäft?


 Das ging ja wirklich schnell ^^


----------



## n3rd (14. November 2014)

Ich habe welche von Yate Loon aus PC-NTs ausgebaut, wo noch P3 verbaut war... mit brauner schicht an Staub... und die liefen... zwar abseits von silent... aber sie drehten sich (auch wenn leicht ellyptisch!)


EDIT: 





_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das ging ja wirklich schnell ^^


 Die Herschafften von PCGH hätten das aber mal netter weise *FETT *hervorheben können!


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Die Yate Loon Lüfter, die ich kenne, haben sich meistens nach nicht mal zwei Jahren festgefressen
> Den Caps traue ich bis zu drei Jahre zu aber mehr auch nicht


 
Ich denke auch eher der Lüfter. Zumindest klackert er oder Knattert er recht schnell.
Danach laufen die Caps aus.


----------



## Philipus II (14. November 2014)

Yaten Loon baut auch Kugellager-Lüfetr, die eine deutlich höhere Lebenserwartung haben.


----------



## FrozenPie (14. November 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Yaten Loon baut auch Kugellager-Lüfetr, die eine deutlich höhere Lebenserwartung haben.


 
Aber ich glaube kaum, dass ein solcher in diesem NT verbaut ist. Vor allem da es sich laut _chiller_ um ein eher preiswertes Modell handel soll


----------



## Philipus II (15. November 2014)

Ne, aber das erklärt User-Erfahrungen mit langlebigen Lüftern dieser Marke.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2014)

Wo also der Lüfter die Caps überlebt hat?


----------



## Adi1 (15. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo also der Lüfter die Caps überlebt hat?


 
 Selbstverständlich, das habe ich selbst erlebt.


----------



## sav (17. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auch CWT muss sparen.
> 
> Bei dem Netzteil wünsche ich mir persönlich mal ein Langzeittest.
> Mal sehen was eher kaputt geht: Der Lüfter oder die Caps.



Bei dir geht wahrscheinlich beides gleichzeitig kaputt.


----------



## Klarostorix (18. November 2014)

_chiller_, dein Postfach ist voll.


----------



## Goyoma (20. November 2014)

Sehr schickes Review!


----------



## Aldeguerra (14. Juli 2015)

Interessantes Netzteil!
Vllt sollten wir dieses NT in unsere low budget PC Zusammmenstellungen in Betracht nehmen. Oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

Lieber nicht.
Ich möchte keine Gruppe Netzteile mehr in irgendwelchen Empfehlungen sehen. 
Und die Schutzschaltungen sind bei den billigen CWT Plattformen echt mies umgesetzt. Niemand weiß, ob die wirklich was reißen.


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Juli 2015)

Das B500 v2 mit CWT-Basis schaltet wirklich gut ab:

Cooler Master B500 ver.2 RailSpezifikation laut NetzteilaufkleberAuslösepunkt der Schutzschaltung+3,3 Volt20 A30 A bei 3,0625 V+5 Volt20 A29 A bei 4,505 V+12 Volt gesamt38 A44 A bei 11,208 V
Gruppenreguliert muss nicht schlecht sein, auch wenn die Spannungsregulation jetzt nicht die Stärke des Cooler Master ist. Aber wenns günstig sein muss, sind das B500 v2 und das Xilence Performance A 530W die beste Wahl in der Preisklasse.

Edit: Meh


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Das Xilence ist erschreckend klaut. Ich hatte mal zwei in der Hand, die sind echt furchtbar.
Dagegen ist das Cooler Master besser, aber wie lange hält der Lüfter? 1 Jahr?



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Gruppenreguliert muss nicht schlecht sein,



Die Lastwechsel der Maxwell Karten wird sich bei Pascal noch weiter verstärken und dann ist das praktisch ein Crossload Verhalten.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dagegen ist das Cooler Master besser, aber wie lange hält der Lüfter? 1 Jahr?
> .



warum soltle das so sein?


----------



## Philipus II (16. Juli 2015)

Die Lebenserwartung wird sicher oberhalb der Garantiezeit liegen. Anders rechnen sich Netzteil-Projekte nie.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> warum soltle das so sein?



Weils mich nicht wundern würde.



Philipus II schrieb:


> Die Lebenserwartung wird sicher oberhalb der Garantiezeit liegen. Anders rechnen sich Netzteil-Projekte nie.



Das hatten wir schon mal.
Wie viele Leute kennst du, die bei einem 40€ Netzteil das Netzteil nach 3 Jahren in die RMA schicken, weil der Lüfter Geräusche verursacht?
Ich kenne keinen einzigen. Es wird einfach ein neues Netzteil gekauft.
Und exakt so planen Netzteil Hersteller.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juli 2015)

Das Xilence wird unter Last ziemlich laut, ja. Dafür hat es bessere Caps verbaut als das Cooler Master. Der Lüfter sollte schon ein wenig halten, zur Not gibt es ja drei Jahre Garantie und die Abwicklung ist bei CM auch ziemlich gut.




> Die Lastwechsel der Maxwell Karten wird sich bei Pascal noch weiter verstärken und dann ist das praktisch ein Crossload Verhalten.


Da sehe ich 40Euro-Netzteile allerdings auch nicht als Zielgruppe für  Für ältere Systeme mit dicker Hardware sind die 500er-Modelle gut geeignet, soll es aber eine GTX 980 Ti sein, würde ich auch mehr ausgeben,.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Juli 2015)

Das die (günstigen) Gleitlager nicht sehr lange halten will ich nicht bestreiten. 1 Jahr halte ich aber für sehr pessimetisch.
Bei intensivem Betrieb würde ich 3, mit Pech 2 Jahre ansetzen. Bei einem Preis von unter 40€ vollkommen ok. Auch NTs die mehr als das doppelte-dreifach Kosten kann man gut nach nach 5 Jahren tauschen.
Ökologisch natürlich nicht der Brüller


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Da sehe ich 40Euro-Netzteile allerdings auch nicht als Zielgruppe für  Für ältere Systeme mit dicker Hardware sind die 500er-Modelle gut geeignet, soll es aber eine GTX 980 Ti sein, würde ich auch mehr ausgeben,.



Du bist gut. 
Gehe mal in einen PC Laden und schau, was da für Netzteile verkaufen werden, wenn jemand sich so eine Grafikkarte kauft.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Das die (günstigen) Gleitlager nicht sehr lange halten will ich nicht bestreiten. 1 Jahr halte ich aber für sehr pessimetisch.



Nach einem Jahr können die Dinger schon einen Lagerschaden haben und dann klackern sie.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Juli 2015)

Könne ja, kann dir aber auch bei KL oder Öldrucklager passieren.
Ich beschäftige mich schön Länger mit Lüftern und die meisten halten doch deutlich länger. Dabei ist mir nur einer im ersten Jahr drauf gegangen, die letzten Gleitlager sind mir nach 5 Jahren kaputt gegangen


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Du darfst Erfahrungswerte von Case Lüfter nicht mir denen von Netzteilen gleich setzen.
Mir ist schon öfters mal aufgefallen, dass Gleitlager in Netzteilen deutlich kürzer halten als die in Case.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Könne ja, kann dir aber auch bei KL oder Öldrucklager passieren.



Wo ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer?


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Juli 2015)

Klar ist die wahrscheinlichkeit Größer...man darf aber auch nicht einfach pauschalisieren, dass das Teil nach einem Jahr die Grätsche macht, das ist nicht "fair" gegenüber dem Produkt.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Ich pauschalisieren auch nicht, ich nehme nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit an, dass das eher passieren wird als wenn ein hochwertigerer Lüfter verbaut wäre.
Abgesehen davon kenne ich zu viele Netzteile in der Preiswert Ecke, die eben aufgrund des Lüfters, weil der laut geworden ist, ausgetauscht werden.
Und wie auch schon erwähnt, niemand ist dabei, der auf die Idee kommt, die Netzteile zu reklamieren und sie auszutauschen. Es wird einfach das nächste Netzteil gekauft.
Natürlich genauso billig aber mit 100 Watt mehr, weil der Lüfter ja kaputt gegangen ist, weil das Netzteil zu wenig Watt hatte.


----------



## Philipus II (16. Juli 2015)

Schleifgeräusche bedeuten ja nicht, dass der Lüfter ausgefallen ist. Viele Kunden sind da nicht so empfindlich.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Ich rede nicht von Schleifgeräuschen, sondern davon, dass der Lüfter so laut arbeitet, dass es nicht mehr vertretbar ist.
Das ist für mich ein Ausfall, auch wenn der Lüfter noch dreht.


----------



## Pawuun (2. August 2015)

Wäre es eigentlich noch vertretbar eine AMD Radeon R9 390 an dieses PSU anzuschließen? 

Ich will nächstes Jahr mein Budget-Built (Celeron g1820 + HD 7770) upgraden und habe eben dieses Netzteil verbaut. Laut dem psu-calculator von bequiet hätte ich mit meinem angestrebten System (i5 4460 + R9 390) dann nen Maximalbedarf von 422 Watt.
Alternativ müsste ich ja sonst ne GTX 970 nehmen um ein ähnliches Leistungsniveau zu erreichen.


----------



## captain_drink (2. August 2015)

Wie lange hast du das B500v2 schon? Ungefähr ein Jahr kann man das durchaus noch verwenden, das sollten die restlichen Komponenten überstehen. 
Gut wäre es, wenn du noch mind. eine Festplatte, ein Laufwerk o.ä. an den Minor Rails hättest. Das B500v2 hat nämlich Probleme mit Crossloads, und die 12V wird durch die 390 stark belastet.


----------



## _chiller_ (2. August 2015)

Funktionieren wird es, allerdings wäre ein hochwertigeres Netzteil auf Dauer schon angebracht. Wir reden hier ja von einem 40-Euro-Netzteil im Verhältnis zu einer 350-Euro-Grafikkarte


----------



## Pawuun (2. August 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du das B500v2 schon? Ungefähr ein Jahr kann man das durchaus noch verwenden, das sollten die restlichen Komponenten überstehen.
> Gut wäre es, wenn du noch mind. eine Festplatte, ein Laufwerk o.ä. an den Minor Rails hättest. Das B500v2 hat nämlich Probleme mit Crossloads, und die 12V wird durch die 390 stark belastet.



Ich hab mir das System im März diesen Jahres gebaut (lediglich die HD 7770 hab ich gebraucht/generalüberholt gekauft), zum einen, weil ich nen neuen PC brauchte und zum anderen, weil ich endlich mal nen Eigenbau probieren wollte. Gibt es für Netzteile dieser Preisklasse etwa ne allgemeine Empfehlung für die Nutzungsdauer? Mit meinem derzeitigem System wird es ja kaum gefordert.



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Funktionieren wird es, allerdings wäre ein hochwertigeres Netzteil auf Dauer schon angebracht. Wir reden hier ja von einem 40-Euro-Netzteil im Verhältnis zu einer 350-Euro-Grafikkarte



Im Moment sind alle Teile zusammengerechnet sogar günstiger (320€) als ne R9 390. Was du hier sagt, kann ich deswegen schon nachvollziehen. Aber die Hoffnung ist ja manchmal stärker als der gesunde Menschenverstand . 

Dann werde ich wohl entweder ne R9 270X oder R9 380 und nen I3 nehmen. Das sollte das Netzteil auf die nächsten 2-3 Jahre nicht zu stark belasten, oder? Länger als bis 2017/2018 wollte ich den Rechner in dieser Zusammensetzung eigentlich auch nicht nutzen (wegen PCIE 4.0 und dann vielleicht erschwinglichem DDR4).


----------



## captain_drink (2. August 2015)

Pawuun schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das System im März diesen Jahres gebaut (lediglich die HD 7770 hab ich gebraucht/generalüberholt gekauft), zum einen, weil ich nen neuen PC brauchte und zum anderen, weil ich endlich mal nen Eigenbau probieren wollte. Gibt es für Netzteile dieser Preisklasse etwa ne allgemeine Empfehlung für die Nutzungsdauer? Mit meinem derzeitigem System wird es ja kaum gefordert.



Länger als die Garantiezeit würde ich es nur ungern nutzen, da die Caps doch eher günstig sind und die mäßige Spannungsregulation alle anderen Komponenten belastet. Eine Zeit lang halten die das aus (bzw. sollten sie), für einen längeren Zeitraum ist das jedoch nix. 

Da das NT noch so jung ist, könntest du ja schauen, ob du noch im Verkauf einen angemessenen Preis bekommst und dir dann etwas Höherwertigeres kaufst. Das Super Flower Golden Green HX 450 z.B. ist für 60€ recht erschwinglich und kommt mit einer 390 gut klar. 270X und 380 sind für eine Verwendung bis 2017/18 nämlich sehr wahrscheinlich zu langsam.


----------



## Pawuun (2. August 2015)

Danke auf jeden Fall, ich lass es in meine Überlegungen mit einfließen. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich bis 2017/18 nicht auf 1440P oder 4K wechsle, denke ich aber, dass ne 380 für meine Bedürfnisse reichen wird. Und da die Konsolen bis dahin nicht schlagartig besser werden, sollten die genannten Komponenten ihren Dienst tun.

Hab mir gerade mal meinen derzeitigen Max-Bedarf angeguckt... 207 Watt... .


----------



## captain_drink (2. August 2015)

Oder du nimmst statt der gleichschnellen 390 eine 290 Tri-X NE von Sapphire und kaufst dir vom gesparten Geld das vorgeschlagene Super Flower.


----------

